# Unterschied Pinion vs. Effi Gear ?



## psychoo2 (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage an die Technik Freaks.

Was is den der gravierende Unterschied der beiden Getriebe oder gibt es gar nicht
wirklich einen ?

Vor - Nachteile von jedem System und wieso bietet Nicolai den beide an ?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal ne Frage an die Technik Freaks.
> Was is den der gravierende Unterschied der beiden Getriebe oder gibt es gar nicht
> wirklich einen ?
> ...




Das Pinion Getriebe ist eher an Touren AM/Enduro Piloten gerichtet während das Effi Getriebe, im Moment, für den DH Einsatz bestimmt ist.



psychoo2 schrieb:


> ....und wieso bietet Nicolai den beide an ?



Weil sie es können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (26. Juni 2014)

Na aber das Effi hat ja auch ne Bandbreite von 444%. 

Das reicht doch auch locker für mehr als AM und Enduro ??


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2014)

Bandbreite ist aber nicht alles. Da gibt es noch andere Faktoren. Schalten unter Volllast schnelles präzises schalten.
Im DH spielt das keine (große) Rolle, bei AM/EN schon.


----------



## Holland (26. Juni 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bandbreite ist aber nicht alles. Da gibt es noch andere Faktoren. ...



und die feine, gleichmäßige Abstufung. Bergauf hast Du häufiger Deinen optimalen Gang drin.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## trailterror (26. Juni 2014)

Ein Ion 16 effi wird doch bereits getestet, oder verwechsel ich da was...?


----------



## codit (26. Juni 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ein Ion 16 effi wird doch bereits getestet, oder verwechsel ich da was...?


So ist es.

Die feine Gangabstufung einer Speedhub oder eines Pinion braucht es im richtigen Gelände doch eher nicht.
Die Spreizung des Effi wäre gerade noch akzeptabel, vielleicht minimal zu knapp für lange Touren, die auch Flachpassagen enthalten. Ist halt so ambivalent wie 1x10 oder 1x11. Bei dem was man heute Enduro nennt, wird es in jedem Fall passen. Das Argument "schnelles präzises Schalten" vom Guru wäre für mich ein bedenkenswerter Nachteil fürs Effi, falls nicht möglich. Hat schon einer eines gefahren?


----------



## wosch (28. Juni 2014)

Beim Pinion-Getriebe ist das Antriebsritzel koaxial auf der Tretkurbelwelle und das Schwingenhauptlager oberhalb davon. Somit lassen sich antriebsneutrale 4-Gelenkkonzepte realisieren, wie man es von konventionellen Kettenschaltungen gewohnt ist. Diese Antriebsneutralität hat besonders im längeren Toureneinsatz Vorteile.
Nachteil: Gates-Carbon-Zahnriemen als Antriebskette können nicht eingesetzt werden, da sich beim Ein- und Ausfedern der Schwinge die Länge der Kettenstrebe verändert.
Beim Effigear Getriebe befindet sich das Antzriebsritzel oberhalb der Tretkurbelwelle. Auf dem Drehpunkt des Antriebsritzels ist auch das Schwingenlager positioniert und verändert nicht die Länge der Kettenstrebe beim Ein- und Ausferdern. Somit kann das Gates-Carbon Zahnriemen als Übertragungsmedium eingesetzt werden, womit neben der Gewichtsersparnis auch eine schlagende Kette vermieden wird.
Theoretisch entstehen bei diesem Konzept Antriebseinflüsse, die beim Downhill toleriert werden. (Ausführlicher Erfahrungsaustausch in div. Nucleon AM,TFR,TST Threads)
Aktuell hat Nicolai auch noch die G-Boxx 1 (Rohloff Getriebenabe) beim Nucleon AM und Nucleon E2 als 3. Getriebevariante im Programm, die mit 14 Gängen und 526% Entfaltung noch hoffentlich lange mithalten wird.


----------



## zymnokxx (29. Juni 2014)

wosch schrieb:


> Beim Pinion-Getriebe ist das Antriebsritzel koaxial auf der Tretkurbelwelle und das Schwingenhauptlager oberhalb davon. Somit lassen sich antriebsneutrale 4-Gelenkkonzepte realisieren, wie man es von konventionellen Kettenschaltungen gewohnt ist. Diese Antriebsneutralität hat besonders im längeren Toureneinsatz Vorteile.
> Nachteil: Gates-Carbon-Zahnriemen als Antriebskette können nicht eingesetzt werden, da sich beim Ein- und Ausfedern der Schwinge die Länge der Kettenstrebe verändert.
> Beim Effigear Getriebe befindet sich das Antzriebsritzel oberhalb der Tretkurbelwelle. Auf dem Drehpunkt des Antriebsritzels ist auch das Schwingenlager positioniert und verändert nicht die Länge der Kettenstrebe beim Ein- und Ausferdern. Somit kann das Gates-Carbon Zahnriemen als Übertragungsmedium eingesetzt werden, womit neben der Gewichtsersparnis auch eine schlagende Kette vermieden wird.
> Theoretisch entstehen bei diesem Konzept Antriebseinflüsse, die beim Downhill toleriert werden. (Ausführlicher Erfahrungsaustausch in div. Nucleon AM,TFR,TST Threads)
> Aktuell hat Nicolai auch noch die G-Boxx 1 (Rohloff Getriebenabe) beim Nucleon AM und Nucleon E2 als 3. Getriebevariante im Programm, die mit 14 Gängen und 526% Entfaltung noch hoffentlich lange mithalten wird.


Danke für die gute Zusammenfassung! Ich schwanke auch noch zwischen Effi / Pinion / G-Boxx. Vielleicht können wir hier im Forum mal alle Vor- und Nachteile zusammentragen. Effi / Pinion sind ja noch recht neu. Das Rohloff-Konzept hat sich jetzt schon seit vielen Jahren bewährt, dafür hat man weniger Gänge. Wie sind die Gewichtsunterschiede? Probleme mit Drehpunkt am Fully hattest Du schon genannt.....
Freue mich auf die weitere Diskussion.


----------



## Holland (30. Juni 2014)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir hier im Forum mal alle Vor- und Nachteile zusammentragen.



Ich schlage mal vor, erst einmal die (relevanten) Eigenschaften gegenüberzustellen. Ob das dann Vor- oder Nachteile sind, hängt ja von den Anforderungen des Einzelnen ab. Mehr Gänge ist ja bspw kein Vorteil, wenn das Bike für DH/FR gedacht ist.

Die gefundenen Merkmale könnte man alternativ auf einer Bandbreite für den Anwendungsfall einwerten: XC--Tour--AM--Enduro--FR--DH. - wobei XC wohl per se ausfallen dürfte in dieser Gewichtsklasse... 


Ich lege mal mit der Eigenschaftliste los...
* Gewichtsdifferenz zu 3x10 Kettenschaltung (g)
* Übersetzungsbandbreite (%)
* Anzahl Gänge
* kleinster/größter/durchschnittlicher Gangsprung (%)
* Rahmenanforderungen: verschiebbare Ausfallenden (j/n)
* Rahmenanforderungen: spezifische Getriebeaufnahme (j/n)
* Fully: Kettenspanner erforderlich (j/n)
* spezifische Nabe erforderlich (j/n)
* Gates (j/n)
* Abstand Kurbel- und Sekundärantriebsachse (mm)
* Q-Faktor (mm)

watt noch?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## zymnokxx (30. Juni 2014)

Weitere Vergleichskriterien:

* Wartungsintervalle (in Kilometern)
* Reparierbarkeit selbst oder nur Fachwerkstatt (j/n)
* Marktanteile / Verbreitung (%)

Jetzt bitte mit dem Vergleichen loslegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hfilmer (2. Juli 2014)

I just want to add that the Effigear gearbox can be configured differently depending on the bike suspension design desired.

http://www.effigear.com/#!frame-integration/c1fai

Hopefully the link works.

The concentric 2 axle configuration (like Pinion) is lighter in weight than the 3 axle design but as stated earlier makes rear suspension design difficult with a gates belt.

As much as I love the pinion design.  I think the Effigear simplicity, weight & constant shifting performance across all the gears benefits the riders that don't need the massive range of the pinion box.  There are 2 gear change gates in the Pinion box that load has to be significantly reduced to progress to the next gear as the driving gear (not driven gear) changes internally.  Have a look at the internals in both gearboxes & you will understand Effigear has taken the simple approach & Pinion has has taken a more technical approach to get 636% but it comes as a price of shifting constancy under load up the ranges & weight.

Touring & any person who needs 636% = Pinion
DH, Enduro & maybe even XC = Effigear if 440% range suits your riding & terrain.

Thats just my opinion.

Love to build a bike with either gearbox but currently the house & family take priority over my finances.

Looking forward to more of these bikes being produced & developed in the future to push the gearbox bikes out of a niche products to volume refined machines.


----------



## wosch (3. Juli 2014)

Eine gute Zusammenfassung ALLER Systeme (und die, die nur angekündigt sind/waren):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schalternativen-2-pinion-g-boxx-nagelcraft-v-boxx-phaser.540120/

Sobald der erste Kunde ein Bike mit Effigear-Getriebe geliefert bekommt, würden mich seine *Erfahrungen* damit interessieren:
-Haltbarkeit
-Schalten unter Last? (insbes. das Runterschalten)
-Bedienbarkeit (Ergonomie der Hebel/Drehgriff, nötige Handkräfte, definierte Rastpunkte?, Schalten in kritischen Situationen)

Erst dann kann man wirklich vergleichen.

Vom Gerede *vor* der Markteinführung habe ich seit der G-Boxx1 genug gehört. Da hieß es:
-Schalten unter Last, null Problemo
-Gates-Carbon wird kommen
-Gewicht wird weiter reduziert

Nicht falsch verstehen: ich fahre begeistert G-Boxx1 und bin auf allen Trails bis Anschlag stoked. 
Dennoch ist dieses Getriebe nicht weiterentwickelt worden, muss mit schwerer und verschleißender Kette auskommen und wird mit einem Kilo Schrauben zusammengehalten.


----------



## zymnokxx (3. Juli 2014)

wosch schrieb:


> Eine gute Zusammenfassung ALLER Systeme (und die, die nur angekündigt sind/waren):
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schalternativen-2-pinion-g-boxx-nagelcraft-v-boxx-phaser.540120/
> [...]



Danke für den Hinweis! Für Erfahrungen wäre ich auch dankbar! Vielleicht gibts diese ja im anderen Thread. Werde ich gleich mal lesen.


----------



## codit (3. Juli 2014)

Also nach dem Link aus Post Nr. 14 hat das Effigear bei 9-fach Ausbau für 440% keinen Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber Pinion (und erst recht nicht gegen Speedhub). Bleibt der Vorteil Riemen. Mal Erfahrungsberichte abwarten, wie sich das Ding schaltet.


----------



## hfilmer (4. Juli 2014)

Gearbox system weights taken from their websites.


Effigear system weight.
Gearbox 1550g
Oil 95g
Crank 460g
Shifter 135g
Pulleys 90g
Belt 60g

*Total 2390g*




Pinion System weight.

Gearbox 2698g
Crank 435g (CNC)
Chain 250g (estimate)
Shifter 95g
Chain tensioner 122g (needed with rear suspension frame)
Chain ring 30t 40g (dependent on ratios wanted)
Rear Sprocket 21t 29g (dependent on ratios wanted)
Spider 104mm 38g

*Total 3707g*


Effigear system is *1317g* lighter than Pinion system.


Various component selections can vary the weight slightly but a Effigear overall has a significant weigh advantage.

The question is how much do you need the extra range of the pinion box when it has over 1kg weight penalty?


----------



## madre (4. Juli 2014)

Falls es interessiert :

Bike Bauer ist an diesem WE mit einem ION 20 Effi in Winterberg.
https://www.facebook.com/bikebauer?fref=ts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (14. Mai 2019)

Nach ca. 14 Jahren Rohloff und 4 Jahren Pinion fahren habe ich mir mal ein Cavalerie Anakin zugelegt.
Nach 10 Wochen sind 1000 km, 15100 hm und 22900 tm drauf.

Hier geht es zum Aufbau Thread
Auf der 5. Seite gibt's einen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------

